# Has anyone joined or investigated franchises to get to America, or buying a business, and is it even a thing?



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi

Has anyone bought a business in America to gain entry via Visa obviously, or are there franchises about to do the same thing?

I read about this concept on another forum, so just wondered if it had been discussed here?

Hope I've made it clear. Not looking for a 'free' entry in but more happy to work if buying an American business is an actual thing.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

The franchisee model for residency in the US is quite popular for gaining entry into the US. The way to do is via a Direct EB-5 investment into the franchise that you have decided to invest in and run. An EB5 investment visa is basically a green card by investment model where in you invest $900,000 minimum (used to be $500,000) and create a minimum of 10 jobs. In return you are granted a green card. I am of course oversimplifying this, to learn more in detail, google EB5 direct investment or click here.

When the investment limit was $500,000, many entrepreneurs invested in restaurants to own their business and get the green card. But now with investment limits going upto $900,000, I am not sure if the same type of opportunities exist for new entrepreneurs. Let me know if you have any questions, I know of a few people who have gone this route in the past.


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks for the swift answer, and unfortunately I can get nowhere close to those amounts, but did once hear, way before I was looking about, a green card cost about $1,000,000, not in the literal sense but via an 'investment'.

Sadly, for me, I'd be looking for a bargin basement company to purchase, really bargin basement, and suspect, probably rightly so, this isn't something that is possible.

Can you tell I'm keen to find a legal way to live in America 😀


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

I understand. You can look around and buy a bargain business once you are here in the US, but like you rightly suspect, it won't help you to get to the US. If you are looking at the B1/B2 visa (from what I read on your other post), I think it's still a viable alternative for you if you are looking to spend 6 months in the US and back home. The key to a successful B1/B2 interview is to show sufficient ties to your home country when interviewed by the US consular officer. Having a home in your home country or a job or business that you own there would be good to show the interviewing officer.


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

Again, thank you for the reply. Everything helps build a picture.

The issue of working unfortunately raises its head in that 6 months/6months scenario at my age I presume. Sadly I am at an age where I have to work so just can't get round that. I can easily downsize our house and have one house in America and one in UK, but not the means not to work. I'm sure you read on my other thread my job is 100% internet based so I can do the job anywhere for a UK business, so I think there is no option on that scale for me at my age.

I am encouraged to think at retirement this might be all possible, but I'd love, as you can tell, to do it far earlier than 67 (I'm 47) because I'd like to have the full experience of a place me and my family all love.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> Having a home in your home country *or a job or business *that you own there would be good to show the interviewing officer.



You can't work in the US on a B1/2 visa. The OP is of working age and did bring up the question about working 'remotely'. Having a job in the UK and spending 6 months in the US is going to be a huge red flag.....


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

Crawford said:


> You can't work in the US on a B1/2 visa. The OP is of working age and did bring up the question about working 'remotely'. Having a job in the UK and spending 6 months in the US is going to be a huge red flag.....


Absolutely, that idea is completely shelved for me, absolutely no way that could happen. As has been stated by someone, maybe you, there's mo way immigration would accept any silly stories and ultimately I'd only ever want to do what I can do with the rules.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Crawford said:


> You can't work in the US on a B1/2 visa. The OP is of working age and did bring up the question about working 'remotely'. Having a job in the UK and spending 6 months in the US is going to be a huge red flag.....


No doubt, working is out of the question. But my point was in relation to getting the visa at the consulate/embassy. Do not quit your job or sell your home before completing the interview. OP needs to show ties to his home country that he will indeed return back after visiting the US. Most people who apply for a B1/B2 visitor visa are doing it to visit the US for a short period of time (business visit, summer vacation) and then return back to their regular life in the home country.
Also, another point to be made here is that, a 6 month stay is not automatically granted everytime one visits the US on a B1/B2, it is at the discretion of the officer at POE to decide the length of stay each time.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

All very good points. One has to remember though that the US gave the privilege of the Visa Waiver Program to UK citizens, in order for them to visit the US for up to 90 days (a period which to most Americans who are of working age is huge, considering they get, on average, around a month's vacation a year).
Therefore someone of working age applying for a B1/2 visa for up to 6 months of 'tourism' is looked on with some scepticism - _how does one support oneself to tour around (or even worse purchase a property) in order to stay for up to 6 months of the year without income?_
If refused a B1/2 visa then that also jeopardises use of the VWP program - people have been refused an ESTA based on a refused B1/2 visa for a year or more.._....it's a gamble_


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

Someone on this site said they did that process and secured 10 years of six months (they were retired), I think that would be more than reasonable out of that process if it happened like that and you could prove everything required.

I won't take any answers as being 100% certain, but if you owned a home here and owned a home in America (when retired) would that be enough proof of ties to the country? There would be the possibilty of having no parents by the time you got to 67, so apart from owning a home, what else do you people think would show you had ties.

I will absolutely obey all rules then, as 6 months for ten years, if possible, will be fine for me. Be interesting to hear what things people here believe constiute ties.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, of course, being retired and having a home in the home country would be a strong tie .....


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

Great, thank you for the reply.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mortimer48 said:


> Thanks for the swift answer, and unfortunately I can get nowhere close to those amounts, but did once hear, way before I was looking about, a green card cost about $1,000,000, not in the literal sense but via an 'investment'.
> 
> Sadly, for me, I'd be looking for a bargin basement company to purchase, really bargin basement, and suspect, probably rightly so, this isn't something that is possible.
> 
> Can you tell I'm keen to find a legal way to live in America 😀



What type of bargain basement company? There is the E-2 visa - commonly called the 'visa from hell' as it does not give permanent immigration status and has to be renewed every 2 years, so you had better be certain your business is thriving. Also children max out at 21 and have to change visas. However I believe you can get one if you are prepared to invest $100K or more?

What type of work do you do? Have you looked at getting a job in the US?









E-2 Treaty Investors | USCIS


The E-2 nonimmigrant classification allows a national of a treaty country (a country with which the United States maintains a treaty of commerce and navigation, or with which the United States main



www.uscis.gov


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mortimer48 said:


> Someone on this site said they did that process and secured 10 years of six months (they were retired), I think that would be more than reasonable out of that process if it happened like that and you could prove everything required.


That statement is incorrect. B1/B2 can have a life span of up to 10 years. It does not guarantee entry of six months (which by the way is not six months but 180 days) or entry at all.Denied B1/B2 application automatically voies the option WVP/Esta and require an approved visa.



Mortimer48 said:


> I won't take any answers as being 100% certain, but if you owned a home here and owned a home in America (when retired) would that be enough proof of ties to the country? There would be the possibilty of having no parents by the time you got to 67, so apart from owning a home, what else do you people think would show you had ties.


What do you see as ties? Use common sense. Retired, pension, shack in the UK, house on the beach.



Mortimer48 said:


> I will absolutely obey all rules then, as 6 months for ten years, if possible, will be fine for me. Be interesting to hear what things people here believe constiute ties.


Your only choice unless you get married, invest or get sent home for working.


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

twostep said:


> That statement is incorrect. B1/B2 can have a life span of up to 10 years. It does not guarantee entry of six months (which by the way is not six months but 180 days) or entry at all.Denied B1/B2 application automatically voies the option WVP/Esta and require an approved visa.
> 
> 
> What do you see as ties? Use common sense. Retired, pension, shack in the UK, house on the beach.
> ...


*How long can a traveler stay on a B1/B2 visa?*
The period of validity of a visa indicates the period during which the visa holder may undergo immigration screening to enter the U.S., not the period for which he or she may stay in the U.S. Accordingly, travelers should note that the period of validity indicated on the visa does not mean the period they can stay in the U.S.
The period for which a traveler may stay in the U.S. is determined by the immigration officer at the port of entry, depending on the purpose of the traveler, the officer will make a judgment for an appropriate period of stay. In general, *travelers are not permitted to stay for longer than six months on a single visit*. However, in the case of a B1 visa a traveler may be permitted to stay for one year if immigration determines that such a period is necessary for business reasons. If the traveler desires to stay even longer, he or she may apply for an extension while in the United States. If approved, the period of stay generally will be renewed for six months, although applications for extension may be rejected in some cases. In addition, a visa does not guarantee the right to enter the U.S. Rather, it merely indicates that a U.S. consulate has judged that the bearer is eligible to enter the U.S. for the specific purpose of the visa.
As in the case of ESTA authorization, the final judgment on admission to the U.S. is made by immigration officers at the airport. Travelers should understand in advance that the period they will be permitted to stay in the U.S. is not uniform but is on a case-by-case basis, determined by immigration officers at the port of entry.


*Can a traveler visit the U.S. many times under a B2 visa, as long as it is in the period of validity of the visa？*
*You may travel to the U.S. as many times as you like during the period of validity of the visa. There is no restriction on the number of times you may visit. However, if you travel to the U.S. frequently and stay there for a long period of time, you may need to prove to immigration officers that you do not intend to immigrate to the United States.*
It is important to demonstrate that you intend to return to your home country or to a residence outside the U.S. after your stay. If you do not prove to the immigration officer that you are indeed a traveler and have no intention to immigrate to the U.S., then you might be refused entry to the U.S. during immigration screening. Also, travelers who visit the U.S. frequently may be asked to explain the reason for their visit each time, even if it is for tourism purposes. Travelers who plan to visit the U.S. frequently are encouraged to choose the appropriate visa based on comprehensive consideration of matters such as their purpose of visit, planned length of stay, and future relation to the United States.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Assuming you are from the UK, another visa to consider is the E2.

You can buy a business or set one up, and I seem to recall that the amounts need to be placed at risk are lower.

Technically it is a non-immigrant visa that would have to be renewed every two years, but I am not aware of a "cap" in the number of renewals.









E-2 Treaty Investors | USCIS


The E-2 nonimmigrant classification allows a national of a treaty country (a country with which the United States maintains a treaty of commerce and navigation, or with which the United States main



www.uscis.gov





I know a number of folks who have gone over on a B1/B2 to do all the preliminaries required to set up or purchase a business and then apply for an E2 on that basis.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Lots of options now.......


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks Moulard, this is all interesting stuff and will have a look at that. 

I'm keen to hear if anyont thinks the stuff I posted about the B2 and highlighted contradicts what Twostep posted or I'm missing something. Happy to be proved wrong, just be great to have the clearest picture possible.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mortimer48 said:


> Thanks Moulard, this is all interesting stuff and will have a look at that.
> 
> I'm keen to hear if anyont thinks the stuff I posted about the B2 and highlighted contradicts what Twostep posted or I'm missing something. Happy to be proved wrong, just be great to have the clearest picture possible.


Wondered why you posted it. Why do you think what you have highlighted contradicts what 2 step posted?. What do you think your highlights mean?


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

Crawford said:


> Wondered why you posted it. Why do you think what your have highlighted contradicts what 1 step posted?. What do you think your highlights mean?


One of the things mentioned by Twostep was its not six months he said 180 days. I realise its a tiny difference but the website mentions six months. Wasn’t meant as an insult, just wondered if there has been a change to the rules, however minor it might be.

I was also wondering why this wouldn’t be checkable via passport stamps to see how long you’d stayed in America presuming you do get a B2 or even the three month Visa. If you ‘check in’ and ‘check out’ within the designated amount of time you are allowed, presuming you retired, hopefully immigration would see the pattern. That’s just an aside though. It’s obviously common for Brits to be questioned even on a 3 week holiday, i know we do, each member.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry Crawford, I missed you post that was essentially the same as what I said re the E2.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mortimer48 said:


> One of the things mentioned by Twostep was its not six months he said 180 days. I realise its a tiny difference but the website mentions six months. Wasn’t meant as an insult, just wondered if there has been a change to the rules, however minor it might be.
> 
> I was also wondering why this wouldn’t be checkable via passport stamps to see how long you’d stayed in America presuming you do get a B2 or even the three month Visa. If you ‘check in’ and ‘check out’ within the designated amount of time you are allowed, presuming you retired, hopefully immigration would see the pattern. That’s just an aside though. It’s obviously common for Brits to be questioned even on a 3 week holiday, i know we do, each member.





Mortimer48 said:


> One of the things mentioned by Twostep was its not six months he said 180 days. I realise its a tiny difference but the website mentions six months. Wasn’t meant as an insult, just wondered if there has been a change to the rules, however minor it might be.
> 
> I was also wondering why this wouldn’t be checkable via passport stamps to see how long you’d stayed in America presuming you do get a B2 or even the three month Visa. If you ‘check in’ and ‘check out’ within the designated amount of time you are allowed, presuming you retired, hopefully immigration would see the pattern. That’s just an aside though. It’s obviously common for Brits to be questioned even on a 3 week holiday, i know we do, each member.


You could be correct on the 6 month period. The following CBP website mentions 6 months for a B/2 visa. HOWEVER, as the CBP official does not have to automatically give you any amount of stay, one should refer to the I-94 you receive when you enter.




__





CBP Customer Service






help.cbp.gov





The 3 month visa you are talking about - the Visa Waiver program -is definitely up to 90 days.

Don't know what you are referring to 'checkable via passport stamps' All entry into the US is checkable.


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm definitely not looking to pick any holes in anyone here, so I hope that doesn't come across that way, as I am here to learn. It was just that twostep seemed quite certain of what he was saying, which is why I wanted to co-oberate all the information.

My understanding, to this point, is that you have to apply to the US embassy in UK or whatever the right place is here and go through a sort of screening process. They assess your case and then say what would be allowed. I've no criminal record, been to America numerous times, same with my wife, and would looke to have a home in US I can rent alongside a home in the UK, we'd downsize what we have here. I'm struggling to grasp why that request would not be accepted on the terms I have read about here so far, but perhaps they might, I don't know why you would be rejected on that basis if you full on retired.

The comment about checkable passports was in reply to something else, about immigration questioning you. I was thinking if you had nothing to hide, your passport showed you'd stayed for the time you had said, then again you wouldn't have a great deal of isses each time you come back.


Someone mentioned looking for a job out there and I did to some extent but I know that's complicated too. I'm part journalist so can't imagine Americans won't have enough people to cover that sort of work already.

As i say, I'm here to learn it now so knowledge can be stored up and referenced from my brain going forward.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mortimer48 said:


> My understanding, to this point, is that you have to apply to the US embassy in UK or whatever the right place is here and go through a sort of screening process. They assess your case and then say what would be allowed. I've no criminal record, been to America numerous times, same with my wife, and would looke to have a home in US I can rent alongside a home in the UK, we'd downsize what we have here. I'm struggling to grasp why that request would not be accepted on the terms I have read about here so far, but perhaps they might, I don't know why you would be rejected on that basis if you full on retired
> 
> Correct: To obtain a visa you have to apply to your local US Embassy, have an inteview and, if all OK a visa will be issued. Yes, there is no guarantee you will be issued a visa, but for the B1/2 visa if you are of retirement age it's fairly certain.
> 
> ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mortimer48 said:


> One of the things mentioned by Twostep was its not six months he said 180 days. I realise its a tiny difference but the website mentions six months. Wasn’t meant as an insult, just wondered if there has been a change to the rules, however minor it might be.


It is what it is and that is 180 which has quite a bit of headache over the years when folks cannot count, do not take time differences into consideration and find themselves unhappy owners of oops overstays.



Mortimer48 said:


> I was also wondering why this wouldn’t be checkable via passport stamps to see how long you’d stayed in America presuming you do get a B2 or even the three month Visa. If you ‘check in’ and ‘check out’ within the designated amount of time you are allowed, presuming you retired, hopefully immigration would see the pattern. That’s just an aside though.


First - there is no 90 day visa. Citizens/passport holders of a number of countries have the privilege of using ESTA and Visa Waiver Program. It is not a given and can be revoked. Denied B1/B2 is one reason.
You are fishing for options. No matter which non-immigrant visa or ESTA/VWP you use - your I94 determines your stay.



Mortimer48 said:


> It’s obviously common for Brits to be questioned even on a 3 week holiday, i know we do, each member.


If there is something to be questioned it will be. Being a Brit does not give you privileges anywhere but in FL aka White Knuckle State where the Governor caved in under snow bird pressure a while back to allow them to acquire driver's licenses thus lowering their car rental/insurance cost. 


B1 allows for certain business transactions but no for work for compensation. E2 requires biz plan and regular renewals depending on profitability/growth and US employees.


----------



## Mortimer48 (Feb 4, 2021)

twostep said:


> It is what it is and that is 180 which has quite a bit of headache over the years when folks cannot count, do not take time differences into consideration and find themselves unhappy owners of oops overstays.
> 
> 
> First - there is no 90 day visa. Citizens/passport holders of a number of countries have the privilege of using ESTA and Visa Waiver Program. It is not a given and can be revoked. Denied B1/B2 is one reason.
> ...



Hello, I've not been back on here for a few days, so only just seen this. I apologise if you think I am seeking privileges for being from the UK, not sure why it came across like that if it did, I was just merely asking all the questions I was looking to answer.

I've been doing plenty of research in the meantime, so am building my picture up.


----------

